# Your favorite trail cam picture?



## whitetaco02

Ok, I have four cameras that I use and probably have over 1000 pictures from the past year or so of deer, hogs, etc..

What is the one picture you have that stands out above the rest?  What is your favorite picture?  Post it up and only post one! 
Mine is this guy!  There is just something about him that just drives me crazy.  I think he is still alive and nobody saw him last year so hopefully this year he is still there and bigger!!  Taken with the Leafriver 
IR-3BU.


----------



## Chadx1981

*Here*

He is a Fla buck but the pics cool


----------



## bait man

whitetaco02 said:


> Ok, I have four cameras that I use and probably have over 1000 pictures from the past year or so of deer, hogs, etc..
> 
> What is the one picture you have that stands out above the rest?  What is your favorite picture?  Post it up and only post one!
> Mine is this guy!  There is just something about him that just drives me crazy.  I think he is still alive and nobody saw him last year so hopefully this year he is still there and bigger!!  Taken with the Leafriver
> IR-3BU.



Are those golden acorns that he is on top of??


----------



## huntmstr

This is my favorite. Our land owner and his grandson swore up & down they had not been hunting on the property (they have another 1100 acres to hunt across the creek from our lease piece). They have since stopped hunting our leased side.


----------



## cpowel10

We all get pictures of dogs sometimes....but who all can say they have a three legged dog in mid stride!


----------



## huntmstr

I have a stand named after 7 no-legged dogs; actually 7 non-breathing dogs.  We call it the _Dog Pile Stand._  I think that's a pretty self explanatory name.


----------



## Oldgold Buck

I just got into trail cams a few weeks ago, but here is my favorite so far...can you say cat fight?


----------



## Handgunner

Bruiser from last year that we never got.  Maybe he's still around..


----------



## Handgunner

huntmstr said:


> This is my favorite. Our land owner and his grandson swore up & down they had not been hunting on the property (they have another 1100 acres to hunt across the creek from our lease piece). They have since stopped hunting our leased side.


Don't you hate liars?


----------



## bait man

Those cudde backs take some great shots!


----------



## sengdigger

I liked this picture of this little one


----------



## DCHunter

*I like this one*

I like this one because it's in the snow.


----------



## Killdee

Great pics guy's


----------



## Handgunner

Killdee said:


> Great pics guy's


Show your winner!!!  I know you got it around somewhere!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

This is my favorite pic so far seems someone is feeling frisky.


----------



## whitetaco02

bait man said:


> Are those golden acorns that he is on top of??



Yes!  Check the date.


----------



## whitetaco02

Handgunner said:


> Show your winner!!!  I know you got it around somewhere!



Ditto!!


----------



## 10point

*fallow deer*

i have one from a trail cam down here in florida. When we were flipping thru the pics really quick i thought it was a fawn, but then after i went back to look it was a young fallow buck. It was all spotted but when i sized it up to the does it was bigger. wanna talk a about suprise. i gotta get a scanner to post. it off a old school 35mm cam.


----------



## Arrow3

Here are 3 that I got this past season...

The first one is of a big 10 pointer that just disapeered...He was gonna be a hoss too...The date was right on the camera...he was growing early!

The second is a pretty shot of twin fanws with their momma.

Look at the two bucks fighting in the 3rd pic...You have to look up under the other deer that is close to the cam..


----------



## ultramag

I have a few favorites but here are a couple


----------



## 10point

*thats  neat*

nice pic


----------



## whitetaco02

Those Cuddebacs take some great pictures!!


----------



## bowbuck

This is one of my favorites because this was taken about 12 hours after my hunting partner "shot and knocked him down" but couldn't find him, while hunting from my stand I had hung for the rut but not hunted yet.  Apparently he was none the worse for the wear.


----------



## Chadx1981

hey people keep these coming I love em nice buck im going to post more that i have


----------



## Chadx1981

We call this buck " drop tine " im guessing he is a 4.5 year old buck in this pic. That was two years ago now! Im not sure what to think? Yall think he is still alive? A 6.5 year old deer is an ol boy! He hasnt been killed thats a fact and for him to leave the property would really surprise me too considering he is boarding high fences( not mine ) and was slap in the middle of close to 3000 acres.


----------



## Hunter Haven

Here's some I have handy... not sure that they are favs, but certainly interested in seeing them this upcoming year!! I also videoed several of these last year and can't wait to see this years results


----------



## Sixes

Pic from '06 in Troup county.


----------



## Chadx1981

look at his hocks Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## Sixes

I like videos too.

<center>
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i126.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid126.photobucket.com/albums/p84/sixeshuntingclub/CDY_0079-1.flv"><br><br>
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i126.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid126.photobucket.com/albums/p84/sixeshuntingclub/CDY_0069.flv"><br><br>
</center>


----------



## bulletproof1510

Sixes said:


> Pic from '06 in Troup county.



Heck look at those chocolate horns.


----------



## Dupree

Sixes said:


> Pic from '06 in Troup county.




Did you ever see him while hunting?


----------



## Sixes

4x4tacomasd said:


> Did you ever see him while hunting?



He was killed a couple days after this picture was taken on a neighboring club. I was about 200 yards away the morning the picture was taken, I just happened to be in the wrong stand.

I did kill the one in the first video that I posted. Its the same buck as my avatar.


----------



## davidhelmly

You guys have posted up some great pics. 

Most of you have probably seen these before but they are some of my favorites. This is a series of 7 shots that I got in SE Iowa, they were taken on Nov 6th '07. Unfortunately this buck was never seen by my son or me!


----------



## robertyb

Let's see what we have:


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I also have some 5 camera's out since Jan. this year.  10% are posted at our web site, some 1500 in all since Jan.  But these 2 are my favorite.


----------



## whitetaco02

Here is another of my favorites.


----------



## Wetzel

My favorite from this spring...


----------



## davidhelmly

Wetzel said:


> My favorite from this spring...



That is a beautiful picture!!


----------



## Killdee

davidhelmly said:


> That is a beautiful picture!!



What he said.


----------



## Resica

Wetzel said:


> My favorite from this spring...


wow!!!!!


----------



## buckeroo

Has to be this crazy fool taken 20 yards from my back deck w/ my buddy, BigBuckDown's trail cam.


----------



## big buck down

Man I really wish he had shown is face during the day light.  He made for some good Pic's


----------



## Triple T

Her is my favorite picture.  It won me the moultrie i-40 camera in the GON magazines spy cam pics. Thanks to all who voted on it.


----------



## bulletproof1510

My favorite from this spring...
Attached Images
  Someone should make a painting of this


----------



## varmithunter06




----------



## gspbrad

I want this deer bad!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Defcon15

would have to be this one...


----------



## Chadx1981

Those to bucks are nice! Did you bag one of them? Or both??


----------



## Handgunner

A nice daytime buck...


----------



## Handgunner

One more.. Day Scraper.... Thing about this picture, is that it's only 100 yards or so from a major paved road...


----------



## Handgunner

Twins, and I'm done for a while.. 

Nice pictures y'all!!!


----------



## whitetaco02

Delton, you can't be finished yet!!  Did you all ever get that first buck you posted?


----------



## Handgunner

Not that one... My cousin Kim shot a "big one" and lost it...We hope it wasn't that one... and we looked forever and two days for it... We're hoping it was just a flesh wound because we never found a ton of blood... just a speck here and there.

My cousin did take this one though.. We watched him for two years.

This was him in 2006





Him this past year, 2007...






And after Danny got him chasing a doe across the clear cut...


----------



## whitetaco02

Great pics Delton!


----------



## MAC12

*cam pics*

here u go.


----------



## Handgunner

MAC12 said:


> here u go.


Nice! Love the piebald!


----------



## woody10

a little blurry but is funny to me


----------



## sgahunter

*cam pics*

I want to find a deer jumping contest for the first one


----------



## Handgunner

That last one is a stud!


----------



## Trizey




----------



## Handgunner

Nice shots Trey!


----------



## whitetaco02

Trey, that deer has a wide rack!!  Very nice!!


----------



## MAC12

Handgunner said:


> Nice! Love the piebald!


 

thanks, i have pics this year but not of him yet, but i'm hoping he's still around. The one in my avitar is also from the same property. I really hope to see him this season.


----------



## josh chatham

Trey those are some nice deer!!!!  Are those your GA deer or AL deer?


----------



## ruphus

*a few of mine*


all of these were taken on our place


----------



## Handgunner

Heck of a nice buck... love the split on the G-3!


----------



## Georgiagator

here;s one trying out for santa;s team


----------



## ruphus

he is still roaming around,probably got 125 pics of him, all at night


----------



## whitetaco02

ruphus said:


> he is still roaming around,probably got 125 pics of him, all at night



Ruphus, that deer is a STUD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOWROD

HERES MY FAVORITE FROM HEARD CNTY -AS FAR AS I KNOW NEITHER BUCKS HAVE BEEN KILLED ??


----------



## Handgunner

bonehead-rm said:


> HERES MY FAVORITE FROM HEARD CNTY -AS FAR AS I KNOW NEITHER BUCKS HAVE BEEN KILLED ??


Beasts!


----------



## Chadx1981

Those are some nice additions to the favorite photo thread. The one with the split g3 is a really good buck. Seems to be mature. The Heard County buck is a monster monster! I think he is pushing 150! Awesome bucks !


----------



## Trizey

josh chatham said:


> Trey those are some nice deer!!!!  Are those your GA deer or AL deer?



These are Bama bucks...  I've got a real freak nasty that I've never shown on here too.

Here are a few more


----------



## pfharris1965

*....*

My favorite is one I got a couple of years ago in the area I hunt on our lease in Talbot County.

That ole coon sure is keepin' an eye on that rattler...


----------



## Meriwether Mike

This one should be a shooter this year!!


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*

Man SS...great shot...love the way he is prancing...I bet his mass picks up considerably this year...the tine length is definitely there...


----------



## rhbama3

these are my favorites from this year


----------



## Handgunner

Nice strutter pictures!

And man what a picture full of hogs!


----------



## rhbama3

oh, if you like hog pictures here's a good reason my lease is losing deer and turkey. there are at least 5 different groups running around along with single boars spread all over.


----------



## whitetaco02

I believe it is time to do some serious


----------



## BubbaD

Here is one of my favorite. It was one of first times out with a trail camera in Meriwether County.


----------



## Handgunner

BubbaD said:


> Here is one of my favorite. It was one of first times out with a trail camera in Meriwether County.


Nice!  They are givin' momma a work out ain't they?


----------



## Jim Thompson

have so many to choose I can never get a fav...

gotta love a lil cow and a lil dozer though






not sure why but I love the layout of this pic with a nice young buck overlooking things





woman with no ears??? whuda thunk it?





moooooooo





couple of real old ones...do these ears make me look fat?





maybe just one ear





LOVE this one




hmmmm





gotta love the babies





back in 2003!


----------



## Jim Thompson

maybe a couple of nice bucks...yes the date is correct, we have a no hunting zone that we feed in










spike wearing a tree out back in 02 or so





and a decent buck looking for the spike


----------



## Handgunner

Nice pictures Jim!  I forgot about the earless doe!


----------



## whitetaco02

Jim, you have some studs on your property!


----------



## 4wheeling4life

*tuck that thing in*

just a little stickinh your tongue out.....


----------



## Jim Thompson

whitetaco02 said:


> Jim, you have some studs on your property!



not in the daytime or during season


----------



## Smokey

Not to crazy about the idea of sharing


----------



## whitetaco02

My first beaver on camera.


----------



## whitetaco02

Check out the temperature.  Looks like she didn't want to cross the creek!  Brrrrrr


----------



## 01Foreman400

Hey what's this?


----------



## Handgunner

Oh, so y'all like the up-close shots? 

Here's one...

"Who 'dat????"


----------



## mhayes

*2007 pic's*

Taken just before bow season. I do not bow hunt. some pretty nice one here for my area of GA.


----------



## Handgunner

mhayes said:


> Taken just before bow season. I do not bow hunt. some pretty nice one here for my area of GA.


Some really nice ones!


----------



## mhayes

thanks, also got the one in my avatar tryin to get turkeys on camera at my dads last year.


----------



## Buck Trax

Chadx1981 that looks like a 1.5 yo buck to me. He can't be older than 2.5 yo. I'd say he's still around and looking good.


----------



## YankeeRedneck

These are all very cool thanx everyone for sharing !!


----------



## 4wheeling4life

goodlooking pictures folks


----------



## Killdee

Heres some of my favorite bird pics. The gobbler pic was my first strutting tom on film cam on a dreary Feb day 1999.
All homebrew cams


----------



## mhayes

that is a great pic of that owl. I bet he spooked off after that.


----------



## Killdee

mhayes said:


> that is a great pic of that owl. I bet he spooked off after that.



I accually had several shots of that owl sometimes 2-3 in a series. I also have pics of mice and a weasel crossing the log and 1 series of the owl in the act of catching something. I just reset a cam on the log 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Handgunner

I was hoping you'd find the time to post some up Tony!!!

Nice pictures!


----------



## whitetaco02

Killdee, those are some great pics!


----------



## Killdee

Couple of favorite bobcat pics


----------



## whitetaco02

Now that is something I have never seen!

We are putting out two cameras tomorrow so hopefully I will have some more pics to share soon!


----------



## whitetaco02

Okay, I know you all have some more good ones!


----------



## Killdee

heres a covy of coons and my owl bait.


----------



## Handgunner

Killdee said:


> heres a covy of coons and my owl bait.


Covey of coons?  

I thought we had them down here!  You're covered in them!


----------



## whitetaco02

Did the owl ever show up?


----------



## arrow27

*my favorite pic*

Nice big boy 8, still after him, we've seen him a few times, but has never presented a good shot.


----------



## whitetaco02

If he is still around, he is going to be a stud!


----------



## whitetaco02

ttt

Going to check the cameras this weekend so hopefully I may have something to share.

Anybody else got anything?


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX

really wanna start this up again insane pics


----------



## davidhelmly

Here's one that I really liked from early summer.


----------



## TAG

GREAT PICTURES!!!

Did anyone beside me notice the Cuddeback pictures seem to be the highest quality.


----------



## DDD

This has to be my personal all time favorite...


----------



## Killdee

TAG said:


> GREAT PICTURES!!!
> 
> Did anyone beside me notice the Cuddeback pictures seem to be the highest quality.



Ck that pic right above you, That's no cuddy.


----------



## eagleeyecherry

mhayes said:


> Taken just before bow season. I do not bow hunt. some pretty nice one here for my area of GA.



PRETTY nice?? That's awesome to have that many decent bucks spread throughout a year's worth of trailcamming, let alone ONE pic.


----------



## djmck1

Very nice pics.  The cudde back pics do look better.


----------



## smitty

*Pigs!*

And they say we don't have any HOGs???


----------



## woodghost

#3 Rhode island deer 2007


----------



## P&Y FINALY

I saw this one 3 times while hunting but never got any closer than 85 yards. Watched him breed a doe 3x for about an hour!


----------



## deerbuster

P&Y FINALY said:


> I saw this one 3 times while hunting but never got any closer than 85 yards. Watched him breed a doe 3x for about an hour!



Dang man I hate to hear that, aleast he got some good genetic around now. That's a HOSS


----------



## P&Y FINALY

deerbuster said:


> Dang man I hate to hear that, aleast he got some good genetic around now. That's a HOSS



Heck, i felt priviledged just to see him. I really dont think hes that old just going by his body. If he could get another year or two...... GOOD GRACIOUS!!!!


----------



## whitetaco02

That buck is incredible!


----------



## dpruehs

*Favorite Trail Cam Pic*

Here is my favorite.....  although I cannot take credit for it.  A buddy of mine emailed this picture to me.


----------



## Pilgrim

davidhelmly said:


> Here's one that I really liked from early summer.


INCREDible!!!


----------



## whitetaco02

I like this one.  It looks like the big boy is not wanting to show himself.


----------



## crazy00hunter

Two of mine


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ

Heres my flavor flave!


----------



## whitetaco02

Is that the one you shot?


----------



## Killdee

whitetaco02 said:


> Is that the one you shot?



Looks like it by that crooked tip brow tine, that right there would have stopped me from shooting it.... That is 1 great looking buck.


----------



## deerbuster

P&Y FINALY said:


> Heck, i felt priviledged just to see him. I really dont think hes that old just going by his body. If he could get another year or two...... GOOD GRACIOUS!!!!



OH YEAHH!! Man to have another year on him would be AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## whitetaco02

Killdee said:


> Looks like it by that crooked tip brow tine, that right there would have stopped me from shooting it.... That is 1 great looking buck.



That is exactly what I was thinking.  

That poor joker could barely keep his head up.  I sure am glad you put him out of his misery!


----------



## mr4shootin

I think I'll call this nice young 8 point "Gene Simmons".I bet all the does like this buck.


----------



## spring

A bit different but my favorite!


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX




----------



## jonesey

No monster bucks in this one but i thought it was pretty cool


----------



## hwy22

*couple of my cam pics for 08*

Just a couple of my favorite from this year


----------



## whitetaco02

Spring, where in the world was that taken at?


----------



## MAC12

Here's mine


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ

whitetaco02 said:


> Is that the one you shot?




Yes Sir, It surely is. Got him 8 dayz after the photo. He was so tired of holding up his rack that I watched him bed up for about an hour b4 I shot him. That was a great day! Thanks for the comments


----------



## spring

whitetaco02 said:


> Spring, where in the world was that taken at?




Not in Georgia!  I ran across this guy in a little place called _"The Selous"_.

Here's another of him. I got lots of intersting pics like this when there:


----------



## dj5play

*Most Deer in one pic ??*

They must have like my home made feeder, this was last year..


----------



## Jim Thompson

daytime anyone?


----------



## GA DAWG

I like this one.


----------



## whitetaco02

Jim, did anybody ever see/shoot that buck?


----------



## JerryC

This is one of my favorites, from 10/2005 in Meriwether, taken over a Walmart food plot with a 35mm Stealth Cam. -JerryC


----------



## JerryC

Here's another favorite, this time from one of the reliable Cuddebacks. The first shot shows a buck who had been visiting this feeder regularly, the second photo, which has been lightened to show the deer, shows him getting spooked when the feeder timer went off, and you see the corn being slung mid-air. -JerryC


----------



## rutandstrut

This is the best Picture I got this year so far!


----------



## Jim Thompson

whitetaco02 said:


> Jim, did anybody ever see/shoot that buck?




not yet...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

All I can say is just, "Wow", and pick my jaw back up off the ground.  Thanks for the awesome photos!


----------



## Hunter Haven

one of my favorites of the year


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

HH that is a good 'un!


----------



## Yankee Moved South

Nice Pics all ... Just spent 20 minutes with my boys (3 and 5 )looking thu them all. They loved 3.) Owl 2.) Bat  and of course the # 1  favorite was Hunter Havens shot .


----------



## Jim Thompson

maybe a lil flying does???





holding up the feeder





raining corn!


----------



## Jim Thompson

last shots before bow season starts...never seen again


----------



## Jim Thompson

hitchcock?


----------



## Jim Thompson

you lookin at me???





STRETCH!


----------



## Jim Thompson

those wraskly coons!


----------



## Jim Thompson

and another STRETCH!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

perfect rack?  looks like almost no deductions here


----------



## Hunter Haven

That reminds me... I got one of them stretchy deer too

I think he's posing in the mirror before the date


----------



## Hunter Haven

This time he is downing the ball on the twenty yard line


----------



## Hunter Haven

Everybody was kung fu fighting......


----------



## cooker338

*From early season...*

Here are a few of my favorite pics i have so far...there are a few more, may post more later let me know if you enjoy...


----------



## cooker338

*here is one more of my favorite ones...*

cool lookin fawn...


----------



## mastr001

couldnt believe it.


----------



## BowanaLee

*Before and after !*

These pics are a day apart.


----------



## Killdee

very nice buck bowana


----------



## davidhelmly

Killdee said:


> very nice buck bowana



I agree, that's a great buck!! I watched you kill him!!


----------



## money-dog

I like this one according to time line Cat kept yote at bay and off pile for over an hour


----------



## jwalker

I got my TC for Christmas and so far this is the best picture...
Somebody aint living right!


----------



## Fireaway

This is my favorite, unfortunately he never showed up for me. This is in the athens suburbs!!!


----------



## Spinnerbait

A couple from this year look at the mass on the 4ptr


----------



## brody

there is some nice deer in there


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ

heres another of my 160 from last year


----------



## Doveman

I set this camera up on a scrap.


----------



## whitetaco02

As the cameras are getting back out in the woods I felt the need to get this back up to the top!


----------



## fulldraw4life

The two funny deer.


----------



## DocHoliday

Wetzel said:


> My favorite from this spring...


Just plain awesome!!


----------



## doerun101

*Here are some of mine.  Not all has to be big bucks to be*

a favorite.  Cuddeback No Flash.


----------



## Rick3060

Sixes said:


> Pic from '06 in Troup county.


hes a stud


----------



## bayoustalker




----------



## CRIMINOLES

my best to date got this buck last year he may be shooter this year..


----------



## JasonWMcCorkle

something different


----------



## ck40711

It's hard to pick just one. . .


----------



## Wade95

Outstanding pics everyone.  The pics and comments on pg.4 alone are enough to make anyone laugh.


----------



## 242outdoors

Handgunner said:


> Don't you hate liars?



def know that young man's face


----------



## MFOSTER

good pics


----------



## Nicholas_Thompson

*Swimming hogs*


----------



## CRIMINOLES

put donuts on top of feeder to get this heard county bear to stand up...


----------



## luv2hunt1

just liked it!


----------



## Hunter22

You gota hate them hogs but at the same time they taste sooo good


----------



## JeffJLH

My favorite pic


----------



## countryborn

weird


----------



## SwitchbackXThunter

This was my favorite from last season. Never did see him and hope he is still around! Makes my heart pound anytime I look at it!!!!


----------



## SFLRICK

Momma and twins


----------



## ghill4

Hunter Haven said:


> one of my favorites of the year


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT made my day  and pretty much summed up my day too


----------



## stevo15

*Favorites*

My favorites


----------



## boone123

morgan


----------



## honestjim

my newest pic and best yet


----------



## jmoody

*fav. pic.*

View attachment 562568
hope this worked! 1st time.


----------



## RIBMAN

probably one of my favorites that I've been able to get


----------



## Georgiagator

*the battle starts and then the battle*

as you can see these were just taken the other day so if ya go hunting it might be a good time to do some rattling


----------



## Hunter Blair

we got this pic before deer season last year..... haven't seen him since.... hoping he's still around somewhere....


----------



## rtaff.

*looks like one but actually two*


----------



## FrancoMo




----------



## FrancoMo

I put my favorite of each species lol


----------



## PwrPlr03

Not a personal pic of mine, but it came from a buddy of mine. 
Its still a once in a lifetime capture.


----------



## Snood Collector

Momma and three young uns' has been my favorite for awhile..


----------



## SowGreen

This is one of my favorites for obvious reasons. The batteries were low so the pic was dark but I think it made a cool pic.


----------



## SCPO

*deer*

here's picture of buck taken last year behind my house here in city limits. it was taken by a corn feeder. haven't seen him this year.


----------



## Marine

I swear he is smiling at the cam.


----------



## runkeldc

Got a great picture from our old club in Alabama.  My little girl said she couldn't get a clear shot.   She didn't even raise her rifle.


----------



## nosfedgta

Here are a few of my favs...


----------



## runkeldc

That second picture is cool.


----------



## longgun

*I think these are my best pic's*

These are just the ones I have on my computer. The date on my camera isn't right these are this years deer. wasn't thinking when I set the camera up


----------



## Doveman

*What are the odds?*

What are the odds?


----------



## MCNASTY

My two favorite.....one of swamp donkey the other other thunder chickens


----------



## Buckshot

*Here are a few of my favorite trail cam pics!*

I'll post some more when I can find them!


----------



## jmac88

Chadx1981 said:


> We call this buck " drop tine " im guessing he is a 4.5 year old buck in this pic. That was two years ago now! Im not sure what to think? Yall think he is still alive? A 6.5 year old deer is an ol boy! He hasnt been killed thats a fact and for him to leave the property would really surprise me too considering he is boarding high fences( not mine ) and was slap in the middle of close to 3000 acres.



Did you ever tag old nutsack..?


----------



## jeepster1407

great pictures!


----------



## Camokid

My "Golden Girls"........


----------



## whitetaco02

Some good pics everybody!


----------



## KTS

Few of mine






[/IMG]


----------



## Havoc

*From the backyard a couple years back*

cool pic from the backyard


----------



## kickers

Great looking buck.


----------



## SneekEE

Trained attack  monkey keeps poachers away.


----------



## 73JER

Couple of young bucks...


----------



## Rouxthless

this one was all too literally in my back yard, about 50 yards in, i had just put up a new cam to test it out in general and came across this pic which had me floored since i didnt even really expect much to be back there, and of course wouldn't ya know it was just before bow season, ugh!

btw, there's a 4th buck in this pic, can you spot it? amazing how they blend in so easily, even when everything is still green!


----------



## Chadx1981

*No*



jmac88 said:


> Did you ever tag old nutsack..?



Nah man never did put the sack in the dirt! I wish!


----------



## ELIWAITS

Chadx1981 said:


> We call this buck " drop tine " im guessing he is a 4.5 year old buck in this pic. That was two years ago now! Im not sure what to think? Yall think he is still alive? A 6.5 year old deer is an ol boy! He hasnt been killed thats a fact and for him to leave the property would really surprise me too considering he is boarding high fences( not mine ) and was slap in the middle of close to 3000 acres.


THE ONE WITH THE CRAZY RACK IS A


----------



## rolltidefan

Here is my favorite pics...


----------



## slipknot

pic.


----------



## nate2800

thats some cool pics guys


----------



## Tank1202

Enjoyed the pics. Need to get a camera myself.


----------



## liljoe0985

just a few of my fav from this year...my lil fatty buck, an ole doe with a hole in her ear (maybe someone tried a headshot) and my young big boy


----------



## RGRToon

*Double Trouble*

I would have been happy if either of these bad boys would have walked by during daylight.


----------



## calebroad

Triple T said:


> Her is my favorite picture.  It won me the moultrie i-40 camera in the GON magazines spy cam pics. Thanks to all who voted on it.



Lol. YOU! Away from me, I've got my nubs!!


----------



## nock'em dead

Some of my fav's


----------



## Steyr

No No, that's my mineral lick


----------



## solocamslayer

Cuddeback should pay me for this one!


----------



## wildbill05

*favorite pictures*

a couple on my hit list for this year


----------



## ted 88

rolltidefan said:


> Here is my favorite pics...



noticed a truck in the right side of the 4th picture. doesnt look like it scared that brute off though. picture says 5:52 a.m. Where you on the way to the stand?


----------



## ted 88

My hog problem


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster

Set up over a fresh scrape and got this


----------



## nfouche50

awesome pics


----------

